# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  كرسي الاعتراف الكرسي الساخن مع  (  ezel)

## salihmob

اولا رمضان كريم وكل سنه والجميع بالف خير   معان اليوم لعبه اظنها مسليه وجميله    وهي عباره عن اسئله بعضها محرج والبعض الاخر صعب     مال عليك الا الرد بكل صراحه    وطبعا كل عضو فرحان شديد في الضيف حيدخل ويقول سؤال  والضيف يرد   واي ضيف حيكون معانا 3 ايام  
وان لم يستجيب في 3 ايام سوف يعوض بعضو اخر وهدا مالا نتمناه    والان مع اول ضيوفنا الكرام     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

اولا اخي 
رمضان كريم علينا وعليك  
سؤالي  ماذا يعني اليك المنتدي المغربي للمحمول

----------


## seffari

السلام عليكم السؤال صعب ولاكن بانسبة لي يعني الكثير هو كالبيت الكبيرالذي يجمع بيننا
ورمضان كريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

> اولا اخي   رمضان كريم علينا وعليك   سؤالي  ماذا يعني اليك المنتدي المغربي للمحمول

 شكرا لكم على الدعوة واتمنى ان اكون ضيفا خفيفا عليكم 
ورمضان مبارك وصح فطوركم  
بخصوص السؤال 
انني اعتبره بمتابة اخ وصديق 
  و ان رب أ خ لك لم تلده امك 
لانه المكان  الدي اناقش وانتقد نقد هادف

----------


## EZEL

ما هو أكثر قسم تفضله عن غيره أخي الكريم ؟؟؟

----------


## GSM-AYA

> ما هو أكثر قسم تفضله عن غيره أخي الكريم ؟؟؟

   
شكرا لك حبيبي على السؤال  
كل الاقسام لدي سواسية مع تفضيل في اقسام الهاردوير والرياضة

----------


## salihmob

اخي عبد الرازق 
ما ستفعل ان كنت فلسطينيا تجاه القضيه الفلسطينية

----------


## GSM-AYA

> اخي عبد الرازق   ما ستفعل ان كنت فلسطينيا تجاه القضيه الفلسطينية

 شكرا لك اخي صالح على السؤال 
ومادا عساني افعل اكتر مايفعلونه اخواننا الفلسطينين

----------


## GSM-AYA

والان مع تاني ضيوفنا الكرام الاخ حسين       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

لي اول سؤال لك اخي حسين ؟؟؟   ما هو شعورك عندما تسمع هذه الآية ؟  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

معدرة السؤال التاني للاخ حسين
 ماهي هوايتك المفضلة؟؟
اكلتك المفضلة في فطور  رمضان ؟؟  
انا وراك وراك حتى تجيب
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## امير الصمت

> لي اول سؤال لك اخي حسين ؟؟؟   ما هو شعورك عندما تسمع هذه الآية ؟
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 * * *بصراحة شعور لا يوصف
 يارب اهدنا لطاعتك واجعلنا من اهل الفردوس الاعلى آمين يارب *  

> معدرة السؤال التاني للاخ حسين
>  ماهي هوايتك المفضلة؟؟
> اكلتك المفضلة في فطور  رمضان ؟؟  
> انا وراك وراك حتى تجيب
> هههههههههههههههههههههه

  _
والله حرام عليك يا عام من الجنة الى الاكلة المفضلة 
هههههههههههههه 
لكن عشان خترك راح اجيب بكل سرور  _  
ماهي هوايتك المفضلة؟؟  _السباحة وكرة القدم والغوص فى النت والسياحة_ 
اكلتك المفضلة في فطور  رمضان ؟؟    _واى اسئلة  تانية انا تحت امرك_

----------


## salihmob

مش حرام عليك يا بوب تجيب صوره الاكل دي  
ههههههههههههههههه  
مشكور علي الردود

----------


## GSM-AYA

حسب معلوماتي الخاصة اعلم انك  ريالي 
ماهو شعورك والريال تحصل على التعادل 
وماهو رايك في مباراة الوداد والترجي

----------


## امير الصمت

حسب معلوماتي الخاصة اعلم انك  ريالي  انا احب الريال واحب اللعب النظيف 
ماهو شعورك والريال تحصل على التعادل  فرحان لمستوى الريال لذي لم اتوقعه مطلقا
ومعصب على شان الحكم ما احتسب
 ضربات الجزاء 
وماهو رايك في مباراة الوداد والترجي  مباراة متكافئة بين الطرفين 
 واداء لا بأس به بالتوفيق للفريقين فى المباراة القادمة

----------


## امير الصمت

*ضيفنا اليوم الاخ العزيز و الغالي*   
EZEL  *عضو مميز في أقسام الكمبيوتر*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ما اسمك الحقيقى ؟؟ 
ما هو فريقك المفضل فى المغرب ؟؟ 
كم مرة اكلت بهذله من امـــك وأبـــوك ؟؟

----------


## امير الصمت

مستنينك يا بوي

----------


## salihmob

وين ضيفنا العزيز 
عاوزين نعمل ليه حفله جامده

----------


## GSM-AYA

بعد اعلان انسحاب العضو السابق بعد تلقيه مجموعة من التنبيهات بالموضوع اقترح عليكم  ضيف عزيز علينا جدا انه الاخ خالد     khaledrepa  
وسوف اوجه له اول سؤال   
وماهو شعورك وانت على كرسي الاعتراف ؟؟ 
 أصعب المواقف اللي مريت بها ؟ 
_ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..؟
الخيانة ..
المرأه..
الصداقة ..
النميمة ..
النفاق ..
تحياتي لك 
اخوك اعبد الرزاق

----------


## khaledrepa

> بعد اعلان انسحاب العضو السابق بعد تلقيه مجموعة من التنبيهات بالموضوع اقترح عليكم  ضيف عزيز علينا جدا انه الاخ خالد     khaledrepa  
> وسوف اوجه له اول سؤال   
> وماهو شعورك وانت على كرسي الاعتراف ؟؟ 
>  أصعب المواقف اللي مريت بها ؟ 
> _ما رأيك بهذه الكلمات ..؟
> الخيانة ..
> المرأه..
> الصداقة ..
> النميمة ..
> ...

 اهلاوسهلا بكم جميعا
انا دخلت مباشرة مع التنبيه
شكرا لك اخى عبد الرزاق
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول على ما اظن ان حظورى المباشريجيب على السؤال
انا دائما مستعد للمفاجئات هههههه 
بالنسبة لاصعب المواقف اللتى مرت بى واذا كنت تقصد فى حياتى
هو حادث المرور اللذى نجوت منه باعجوبة بفضل اللطيف الخبير 
الخيانة ..لااريد ان اكون ندا لله يوم القيامة
المرأة....اجمل والطف فتنة فى الكون ههههههه
الصداقة....اموت فى الصداقة وانا حساس من هذا الجانب بالضبط .
النميمة...لايدخل الجنة نمام ...اظنها تكفى
النفاق..العياذ بالله.اللهم طهر قلوبنا وازرع فيه الاخلاص. 
شكرا لكم ارجو ان اكون خفيف عليكم :Wink:

----------


## EZEL

ر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   بداية أود أن أعتذر على التأخير الذي حصل بعدم الرد الغير مقصود , علما أني لم أستلم اي تنبيهات لا أعلم ربما حصلت هناك مشكلة وسأبدأ بالاجابة على بركة الله

----------


## EZEL

QUOTE=hessin gsm;9903]*ضيفنا اليوم الاخ العزيز و الغالي*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ما اسمك الحقيقى ؟؟ 
ما هو فريقك المفضل فى المغرب ؟؟ 
كم مرة اكلت بهذله من امـــك وأبـــوك ؟؟  [/QUOTE]   السلام عليكم أخي حسين  اسمي الحقيقي هو علي  أما بالنسبة للفريق للذي أشجعه فأشجع الجميع لأني صراحة لا أعرف فيهم الكثير , أما كم مرة أكلت بهدلة من أهلي : فكتير لا تسأل هههههههه وشكرا عالأسئلة الحلوة

----------


## EZEL

أترك المجال لأخي خالد باكمال الجلسة و على أن أعود في جلسة تالية ان شاء الله

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي عبد العلي   
وبخصوص التاخير لامشكل  
 انت ضيف هدا الكرسي بعد تلات ايام

----------


## EZEL

> شكرا لك اخي عبد العلي   
> وبخصوص التاخير لامشكل  
>  انت ضيف هدا الكرسي بعد تلات ايام

 من عيوني يا غالي

----------


## امير الصمت

أشكر أخى عبد الرزاق 
 على أختيار  khaledrepa ضيفنا  على كرسي الأعتراف    اخى  خالد نورت الكرسي بتواجدك واسمح لى ان اطرح عليك بعض الاسئلة   ماهو افضل كتاب قراته ؟  ماهي القناه التلفزيونيه التي تحب متابعتها ؟  من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟  من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟   ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟  اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟ 
ما رأيك فى المنتخب المغربي هذا العام و أين يكمن الخلل   من هو الصديق الحقيقي في رأيك ؟  اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي خفيفه على قلبك 
لك كل الود والتقدير

----------


## امير الصمت

* مشكور اخي عبد  
العالى على حضورك المميز 
بصراحه مسرورون بتواجدك معنا فى الموضوع 
 ولا يهمك على التاخير 
انت ضيفنا التالى راح  اطرح عليك الاسئلة 
استعد يا بوب*

----------


## khaledrepa

انا تحت تصرفكم 
شكرا اخىhessin gsm 
ماهو افضل كتاب قراته ؟ 
زاد المعاد فى هدى خير العباد للامام ابن القيم الجوزية   ماهي القناه التلفزيونيه التي تحب متابعتها ؟ 
بصراحة انا لااتايع التلفاز   من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ 
حاليا افكر فى زوجتى هههههههه   من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟  
جميع الاعضاء   ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟ 
بصراحة هذا هو منتدايا الثانى بالرغم انى مشارك فى منتديات كثيرة 
منتدى رائع   اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟ 
سأقضى على حفدة القردة والخنازير   ما رأيك فى المنتخب المغربي هذا العام و أين يكمن الخلل 
منتخب قوى   من هو الصديق الحقيقي في رأيك ؟ 
اللذى احبه ويحبنى فى الله

----------


## seffari

السلام عليكم جميع اغضاء المنتدي الحبيب أشكر أخى عبد الرزاق على الموضوع 
نورت الكرسي اخي خالد 
اسألة بسيطة
ماهو افضل بوكس عندك تعمل عليه 
هل تحب العمل الذي تداوم عليه
ماهو افضل عمل عملته في حياتك
في الاخير احبك في الله

----------


## khaledrepa

انا تحت امرك صديقى الغالى حسام
ماهو افضل بوكس عندك تعمل عليه  
بطبيعة الحال z3xوكذالك لاانسى الفريوس غولد  هل تحب العمل الذي تداوم عليه 
اكيد  ماهو افضل عمل عملته في حياتك 
بصراحة لا استطيع ان ابوح به لانى عملته لله  في الاخير احبك في الله 
احبك اللذى احببتنى فيه
صديق تاع الصح

----------


## GSM-AYA

من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ 
حاليا افكر فى زوجتى هههههههه   
صباح الخير اخي خالد  ومبروك  عليك الزواج مسبقا وبالرفاهية والبنين

----------


## GSM-AYA

في انتظار الاخ خالد لكي ننتقل الى الاخ عبد العلي

----------


## امير الصمت

من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟ 
حاليا افكر فى زوجتى هههههههه   
أسئل الله أن يسعدكما في  زواجكما وأن يرزقكما 
الذريه الصالحه. 
جميل جدا ما نراه  ونتابعه هنا يا  خاليد
أجدت وأبدعت  وابهرتنا في إجاباتك لك كل الود والاحترام     واتمنى  من الله أن يتقبل
 صيامنا وقيامنا وأن يجعلنا من عتقاءه من النار
 في هذا الشهر الكريم وأن نكون من الفائزين

----------


## امير الصمت

> في انتظار الاخ خالد لكي ننتقل الى الاخ عبد العلي

  *اخى عبد الرزاق ربما كثرنا  الاسئله على الاخ خالد
راه غادي اطلع ليه الدم
ههههههههههههه  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

صباح الخير اخي علي ورمضان مبارك   
اما بخصوص الاسئلة   
صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..!   
مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟  
كلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟  
آخـر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟  
جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟  
حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟  
-شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟  
دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟   
مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟  
شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟   
شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟  
وجدت اجمل باقة ورد في الدنيا لمن تختار اهدائها؟  
حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟

----------


## EZEL

> صباح الخير اخي علي ورمضان مبارك   
> اما بخصوص الاسئلة   
> صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..!   
> مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟  
> كلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟  
> آخـر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟  
> جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟  
> حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟  
> -شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟  
> ...

 يا هلا أخي , صباح النور أسف لأني تأخرت اليوم لرديت , رمضان كريم عليك وعالجميع ان شاء الله 
سأبدأ بالاجابة على أسئلتك , تكرم عيونك : 
1- اصف نفسي : الحمد لله 
2- ندمت لأني تركت دراستي 
3- كلمة أستطيع سحبها ممممم  حاليا ما في هههه
4- أكتر شخص أتذكره قبل النوم أصدقائي وكل شيء فعلته باليوم  
5- جريمة أتمنى لو ارتكبها قتل اليهود الأنجاس 
6- أتمنى أن تكون حاملتها من حبيبتي طبعا  
7- شخص حلمت به والله مش كل الأحلام بتحقق 
8- دمعة نزلت مني وقت خسرت شخص عزيز عليي  
9- لحد الان مجرى حياتي لم يتيغر 
10- أجمل باقة أهديها الى أمي 
11- أما الحلم فان شاء الله سأحققها كلها  
شكرا جزيلا عالأسئلة الحلوة أخي العزيز , ان شاء الله كون وضحت .

----------

